
Huawei staff CVs reveal alleged links to Chinese intelligence agencies - tonyztan
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2019/07/05/huawei-staff-cvs-reveal-alleged-links-chinese-intelligence-agencies/
======
foofoo55
Also see:

[https://vancouversun.com/news/world/smoking-gun-huawei-
staff...](https://vancouversun.com/news/world/smoking-gun-huawei-staff-
employment-records-link-them-to-chinese-military-
agencies/wcm/c37b14c0-99bf-4326-9f42-abee50f62132)

So out of 25,000 employees, 11 came from a military academy and 100 have
military or intelligence connections? How do those ratios compare to the
general population in the area, and to other companies?

------
markus_zhang
I wouldn't be surprised. For example some of the military academies have
excellent eecs programs, would be stupid not to recruit them. Working on
military projects are pretty normal too. However I'd like to see the MSS link.

------
hactually
Is there a non paywall link?

~~~
tonyztan
See Twitter thread:
[https://twitter.com/BaldingsWorld/status/1147259303268454400...](https://twitter.com/BaldingsWorld/status/1147259303268454400?s=19)

And paper:
[https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3415726](https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3415726)

